# Holiday Party and Training



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 26, 2003)

Seasons Greetings-

I hope that everyone is safely enjoying the holiday. This Saturday and Sunday is our annual end of year party and weekend training. The party is Saturday night 5-9pm and training is Sunday 11am - 2pm. We have confirmation from Michigan and Canada. If anyone need directions or any other information feel free to call me on my cell 716-432-0600.



Happy Holidays,
Datu Tim Hartman
WMAA


----------

